#  > Islam >  > Koran >  handig stappenplan om de koran te leren

## Mantha-Moslim

dit is de manier om de koran binnen ongeveer 1 en half jaar te leren

gebruik steeds 2 keer een half uur per dag (dus 1 uur in totaal)
als je een surah al kent kan je hem overslaan dan ben je sneller klaar
begin op de eerste dag van een nieuwe maand en ga ervanuit dat elke maand 30 dagen heeft als de maand er dan 31 heeft gebruik je die 1e dag gewoon om extra te herhalen

je hebt wel uithoudingsvermogen nodig maar vergeet niet dat elke dag van je leven de laatste kan zijn
hoe sneller je ze leert hoe groter de kans dat je sterft terwijl je de gehele koran kent

*maand 1* 


dag 1 en 2

an-naas
al-falaq
al-ichlaas

leer ze goed en herhaal ze de eerste week na elk gebed 
de tweede week ga je ze 1 keer per dag herhalen
de derde week 1 keer per 2 dagen
de vierde week 1 keer per week
doe dit ook zo met alle volgende surahs


dag 3 en 4 

al-lahab/al-masad
an-nasr
al-kafirun

ook steeds blijven herhalen achter elk gebed en zo langzaam afbouwen 


dag 5

alle geleerde surahs 2 keer een half uurtje per dag blijven herhalen
schrijf de surahs ook op een papiertje en neem die overal mee naartoe en lees ze op voor het slapen en als je niks te doen hebt of op de trein wacht etc.


dag 6 en 7

al-kauther
al-ma'un
quraish

blijven herhalen zoals ik het woord herhalen steeds herhaal


dag 8 en 9 

al-fil
al-humazah
al-asr


dag 10

leer alle geleerde surahs extra goed 


dag 11 en 12

at-takathur
al-qaria


dag 13 en 14

al-adiyat
az-zalzala


dag 15

herhaal alles 2 keer een half uur per dag 
controleer jezelf op je fouten


dag 16 en 17

al-ayyina 
al- qadr


dag 18 en 19

al-alaq


dag 20

blijven HERHALEN


dag 21 en 22

at-tin
ash-sharh (heeft soms een verlengde versie van naam)


dag 23 en 23

ad-dhuha


dag 25

gebruik deze dag goed om alles te herhalen en jezelf te controleren op fouten
doe dit bij alle geleerde surahs en herhaal de laatste 3 extra vaak


dag 26 en 27

al-layl


dag 28 en 29

ash-shams


dag 30 


je kent nu 24 surahs uit je hoofd en dus een groot gedeelte van deel 30 van de koran herhaal alles lekker vaak etot je er bij neervalt en geef niet op
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*maand 2*


dag 1 en 2

al-balad


dag 3 en 4 

al-fajr tot vers 15


dag 5 en 6

al-fajr tot vers 30


dag 7

leer de surahs extra goed in zijn geheel en gebruik fajr in het gebed altijd in het geheel

dag 8 en 9

al-ghasiya


dag 10

leer de surahs van deze maand extra goed en schrijf ook deze op papiertjes 


dag 11 en 12

al-ala


dag 13 en 14
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*maand 3*


dag 1 en 2

al-infitar


dag 3 en 4

at-takwier tot vers 15


dag 5 en 6 

at takwier tot vers 29


dag 6 

gebruik deze dag op de geleerde surahs van deze maand goed tot je te laten doordringen en om ook weer de fouten te verbeteren 


dag 7 en 8 

abasa tot vers 21


dag 9 en 10

abasa tot vers 42


dag 11 

controleer alle geleerde surahs van de eerste maand tot nu op fouten en herhaal de laatste surahs extra vaak


dag 12 en 13

an-nazi'at tot vers 15


dag 14 en 15 

an-nazi'at tot vers 30


dag 16 en 17

an-nazi'at tot vers 46


dag 18


leer de laatste surah extra goed in zn geheel en vergeet niet om alles steeds op papiertjes te schrijven en te gebruiken als je nix doet


dag 19 en 20

an-naba tot vers 20


dag 21 en 22

an-naba tot vers 40


dag 23 tot dag 30 is om heel deel 30
van naba tot an-naas en van an-naas tot naba heel de tijd te herhalen en goed erin te stampen
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*maand 4*


dag 1 en 2


al-mursalat tot vers 25


dag 3 en 4 

al-mursalat tot vers 50


dag 5 

HERHALEN


dag 6 en 7

al-insan tot vers 15


dag 8 en 9

al-insan tot vers 31


dag 10

lekker de verzen vaak oplezen en opschrijven tot ze zelfs in je dromen nog door je hoofd gaan


dag 11 en 12

al-qiyama tot vers 20


dag 13 en 14

al-qiyama tot vers 40


dag 15

gebruiken om fouten te controleren


dag 16 en 17

al-mudatthir tot vers 28


dag 18 en 19 

al-mudatthir tot vers 56



dag 20


niet opgeven 


dag 21 en 22

al-muzzammil


dag 23 en 24

al-jinn


dag 25


gelukkig weer 2 losse surahs dat is wat makkelijker om te memoriseren


dag 26 en 27

nooh


dag 28 tot 30


leer alles extra goed en controleer weer op foutjes
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*maand 5*


dag 1 en 2

al-maarij tot vers 22


dag 3 en 4

al-maarij tot vers 44


dag 5 


doorgaan je kent er al 45 nu


dag 6 en 7

al-haaqa tot vers 26


dag 8 en 9 

al-haaqa tot vers 52


dag 10


lekker leren


dag 11 en 12

al-qalam tot vers 26


dag 13 en 14

al-qalam tot vers 52


dag 15


helft van de maand alweer


dag 16 en 17

al-mulk tot vers 15


dag 18 en 19

al-mulk tot vers 30


dag 20


leer alles in zn geheel en elke keer de fouten controleren anders leer je het fout


dag 21 en 22

at-tahrim


dag 23 en 24

at-talaq


dag 25


weer 2 losse surahs dus je weet wat je moet doen



dag 26 en 27

at-taghabun


dag 28 tot 30 

leren herhalen en controleren
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*maand 6*


dag 1 en 2

al-munafiqoon 


dag 3 en 4 

al-jumu'a


dag 5 

stampen maar


dag 6 en 7

as-saff


dag 8 en 9

al-mumtahana


dag 10

je bent al een half jaar bezig met leren


dag 11 en 12

hashr tot vers 12


dag 13 en 14

hashr tot vers 24


dag 15

doe maar rustig aan en leer ze goed uit je hoofd


dag 16 en 17

mujadala


dag 18 en 19

al-hadid tot vers 15


dag 20 en 21

al-hadid tot vers 29


dag 23 tot 30

alle geleerde surahs goed doornemen en op fouten controleren en een dagje vrij nemen

je kent al 58 surahs dus bijna 60 kom op
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Oem_bakr

Notif
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ghaniangirl

Wel een handige manier idd!
Subhannalah!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ummu_Yahyah

Notif.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

notie
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

